
Mathematician's anger over his unread 500-page proof - ca98am79
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26753?cmpid=NLC%7CNSNS%7C2015-0108-GLOBAL&utm_medium=NLC&utm_source=NSNS&#.VK7iaiusU2J
======
pacala
Www.mizar.org Coq.inria.fr

